# What cutter to buy??



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

HI GUYS,

I'm looking for some quick advice on buying a Cutter in the $300-$400 range??? I know that's not a lot to spend but it's what I got. I'd be using it to cut 1 color name and numbers and would like to it to be able to cut some designs from that new Sparkle Berry stuff. I'm not looking to be bashed or get into a battle about only spending what I am, I'm truly looking for real advice. If you honestly think that $300-$400 just isn't enough to get a some what decent cutter please let me know and I'll wait.

Thank you for reading my post and any help you can give, this forum is FANTASTIC for business help in this field.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

Take a look at the Cricut products. Inexpensive entry level stuff.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

cricut can only be made to cut online in their dedicated program
so if the net is down on your end or their end, you will not be doing any cutting
or if there is a communication error in the pipeline between their servers and your computer,
how will you troubleshoot that?
you are their baby, the best you can do is try to out goo-goo gah-gah the other babies
it's the ultimate socialist machine, you await instructions on how to live/cut from provo-central command

get a cameo with designer edition,
then you can design in your normal graphics program and import into its cutting suite
plus the new cutting/design program is really good with the designer edition, the only thing it lacks is a bezier pen
i have been doing more text work and tracing in there than my regular program

there is also answers/tutorials for anything and everything with the cameo

you can trial the basic program for free here

for a little more money the knk orbit 15" cutter is $449
many more options become available with this cutter


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I have the small US Cutter desktop model (I made my own stand for it.) It can cut up to 10" wide by as long as you like which is plenty large enough for most T-shirt designs. I've also used it with some creative planning and piecing together to make some pretty large signs. The desktop cutter sells for around $200. If your budget is $300-$400 you can get the next larger size, but if it's only for T-shirts you might as well save the money.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

What do you think of this one for $299?

USCutter SC2 Series Vinyl Cutter w/ VinylMaster Cut Design & Cut Software

SC2 Vinyl Cutter


----------



## VinDeeLoo (Nov 26, 2017)

I have ordered the KNK Orbit. I can't wait for Christmas, so I can use it. My husband won't let me open it before we do Christmas.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

just started playing with my knk zing tonight
very impressed with it
i like that it has engraving and embossing blades

i just read on their site they are not bundling their cutters with make the cut,
but offer sure cuts a lot (scal) as an addon
too bad, as i was not a fan of scal, but really like make the cut with the knk machine

their forum is really good if you have any questions,
if your hubby did not get scal with it, take a look at make the cut
here is a link to their search for the orbit (to whet your whistle while you wait)


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

There's a few good cutters at very reasonable prices out there. we use our Cameo for shirts and decals, It seems to just keep trundling along (touch wood) and we've had it for over two years now.
12" cut and I have cut 48" decals repeatedly, I've gone as thin as self adhesive laser paper and as thick as metallic flake htv. once in a while alignment goes out of wack when using registration marks but it also usually means I've moved something! my bag!


----------



## VinDeeLoo (Nov 26, 2017)

I already downloaded scal4 and have started designing.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Filth Ink said:


> What do you think of this one for $299?
> 
> USCutter SC2 Series Vinyl Cutter w/ VinylMaster Cut Design & Cut Software
> 
> SC2 Vinyl Cutter


I would buy this. And I should mention that tech suport at US Cutter is awesome. You can call them with any difficulty you might have and they'll patiently talk you through it.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Ripcord said:


> I would buy this. And I should mention that tech suport at US Cutter is awesome. You can call them with any difficulty you might have and they'll patiently talk you through it.


OK is the $30 worth this one?

USCutter LaserPoint II Vinyl Cutter w/ VinylMaster Cut $330

LaserPoint II Vinyl Cutter by USCutter

Also is the 28" good? I can get a 34"with stand for $40 more...

Also software I can get Vinyl Master Pro for $30 more...it comes with Vinyl Master Cut.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Filth Ink said:


> OK is the $30 worth this one?
> 
> USCutter LaserPoint II Vinyl Cutter w/ VinylMaster Cut $330
> 
> ...


Heck if the 28" SC2 with the Vinyl Master Cut is a solid deal at $299 I'd go with it....


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Filth Ink said:


> OK is the $30 worth this one?
> 
> USCutter LaserPoint II Vinyl Cutter w/ VinylMaster Cut $330
> 
> ...


It depends what you're going to do. If you're just planning to do shirts this is more machine than you need. I've actually found for signs that I prefer doing it in pieces rather than a single sheet. Smaller pieces are easier to handle and work with. And since I spent several years doing paste up back in the day, lining everything up isn't a problem....


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Filth Ink said:


> OK is the $30 worth this one?
> 
> USCutter LaserPoint II Vinyl Cutter w/ VinylMaster Cut $330
> 
> ...


If you are going to cut vinyl then you really want something that you can put at least a 24" roll behind. It (and 30") is the most used sizes of roll for adhesive vinyl. I would also go for a stand. 

If your only cutting shirt material then 15" is very common roll size. But things like glitter are often in 20" rolls. So IMO I would go with something that will cut 24" that way you can cut all the heat transfer films (HTV) that are out. You wont have to cut stuff down from a roll and you can always run adhesive vinyl thru it as well if you ever change your mind.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Do you mean the Silhouette Cameo 3? I would try and use it for business do you think one would work or is it more used for hobby? Right now that USCutter SC2 Series Vinyl Cutter w/ VinylMaster Cut Design & Cut Software seems to be the best deal?

SC2 Vinyl Cutter $299 (would this be better or good?)


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Whats the difference between a Cutter and a Plotter?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

.
You'll be surprised what you can do with a small cutter. I did this sign with the 12" desktop from US Cutter.
.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

VinDeeLoo said:


> I already downloaded scal4 and have started designing.



I also use scalps4pro with Ai cs6 ai cc and its a perfect combo..


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

You would also be surprised how large some letters are. This job couldn't be done with a small plotter. This was 1 of 14 semi trailers that we did all 4 sides. Large graphics are easy to install by yourself or with a helper.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

nice jobs

just out of curiosity, what would you guys charge charge for the above jobs?

Neil, looks pretty chilly for a north shore tiki bar,
surf must have been great that day


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

WOW, thats fantastic. Great Job


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Well I decided to buy this one;

USCutter SC2 Series 34" Vinyl Cutter W/Stand W/ Sure Cuts A lot (Mac Software) $340 total, shipping killed me $44 bucks! But I felt it was still the best deal, I hope its a good one. 

Thanks for all your help guys.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

have fun, test cuts are your friends
blades make a difference, or when you need a new one (made in the usa)


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Filth Ink said:


> Whats the difference between a Cutter and a Plotter?


Plotter is the correct term. Cutter is what a lot of people call them. Both are referring to the same equipment though. Neither is wrong.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Ripcord said:


> .
> You'll be surprised what you can do with a small cutter. I did this sign with the 12" desktop from US Cutter.
> .


You should be using the extension ladder that is in the photo rather then stand on the top of the folding a frame ladder.
Just dont want a young person seeing this and doing it. 
(Scaffolding would be even safer)


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Amw said:


> You should be using the extension ladder that is in the photo rather then stand on the top of the folding a frame ladder.
> Just dont want a young person seeing this and doing it.
> (Scaffolding would be even safer)


I know, my Dad already scolded me for this photo LOL. I didn't want to lean the big ladder against the sign frame and the little one was the only other one I had. I'm a T-shirt printer and don't have proper sign equipment. (And I didn't install the sign, I'm just touching it up here...)


----------

